# Detector de errores en transmision + Metodo Hamming



## zimblock (Feb 8, 2008)

Como les va por acá.

Quisiera que me ayudaran, tengo un proyecto que no se por donde empezar, ya investigue que es el método Hamming.

El proyecto se llama "Detector de errores de transmisión con el método Hamming" + "Generador de paridad". Bueno el circuito que me sugirieron es el 7428, ya busque su datasheet y me sale con que es un NOR, entonces me equivoque, oí mal? no se, tal vez ustedes podrían ayudarme, se los agradezco.

Bueno aunque sea díganme que circuito me sugieren usar. No solo pongan el numero, también díganme que es si no es mucha molestia.


----------



## sebasgm (Feb 9, 2008)

Lee esto a ver site da una idea: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about4351.html.

Alguien intentaba hacer como lo que intentas vos, no es mucho pero al menos tira un par de IC's que tal vez son lo que buscás.

Saludos.


----------



## zimblock (Feb 9, 2008)

Ya me había pasado por ahí, gracias de todas formas.
Miren, ya se como hacer el proyecto con circuitos de baja integración (compuertas básicas, casi todo con ExOr), lo que quería saber es si existe algún circuito de mediana integración que me pueda ayudar, los circuitos presentados en el post que me sugieres no cumple con mis propósitos.


----------



## GABO87 (Feb 22, 2008)

Muchos saludos zimblock. Oye tambien me encargaron ese tema a mi. Queria ver si me podrias pasar tu información para poder empezarlo. Me comentaron que necesito un registro de corrimiento paralelo-serie y despues una serie-paralelo; para que en la salida cheque si hubo error en algun bit. No se si este en lo correcto? 
Por favor te lo agradeciria si me pasaras todo lo que tienes.


----------



## citlaliiita (Feb 16, 2009)

hola, a mi tambien me encargaron "detector de errores por el metodo de hamming" me podrian echar la mano, por que la vdd estoy algo desentendida del tema.
se los agradeceria mucho


----------

